# Welcher Monitor?



## Ozonschicht (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe dank euch einen guten Cpu angeschafft aber mit fehlt jetzt noch ein gutes Monitor, damit ich die Grafik spüre.
Ich hab letzens mein Laufband verkauft und kann 250-300 € dafür bezahlen, vllt noch bischen drauf packen?! 

Wofür ich es benutzen werde:
Mehr für Games natürlich....
Meine fragen:
Worauf muss ich achten?
Was ist wichtig ? (Reaktionszeit oder mehr kontrast z.b.)
Könnt ihr mir Monitore empfehlen?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## chmee (7. März 2010)

Nun, für knapp 300Eur gibt es viele TN-Displays aber nur wenige IPS/PVA-Displays. Nun müsste man all die Theorie erklären, aber kurz: 

TN - niedrigerer Kontrast, "normale" Farbwiedergabe, recht stark blickwinkelabhängig
IPS/PVA - höherer Kontrast, besserer Schwarzpunkt, "bessere" Farbwiedergabe, recht BW-unabhängig.

Aber ich würd mir Gedanken machen, welche Spiele bei welcher Auflösung gespielt werden wollen. Preislich sind die Monitore bei 21-23" recht attraktiv. Nur was bringen Dir 1920x1080 Pixel, wenn Deine Grafikkarte das Spiel nicht flüssig bei dieser Auflösung zeigen kann. Es kommt also auch auf die Grafikkarte an. Und: 1280x720 mit 4 fachem Antialiasing sehen genauso gut aus, wie 1920x1080 ohne AA. Also muss es nicht die volle Auflösung sein.

Nun also noch n paar Fragen:
1. Welche CPU?
2. Welche GraKa?
3. Welche Spiele?

Link: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/start.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Ozonschicht (7. März 2010)

(1/2)
Intel core I5 750
Gigabyte P55M-UD2
4 Gb Ram DDR3
Raedon HD 5770
(3)
Die aktuellen Spiele wie z.B. Call of duty modern warfare 2 (Aktion spiele)


----------



## Ozonschicht (8. März 2010)

Keiner ne idee?


----------



## chmee (8. März 2010)

Nun, ein I5/750 mit AMD5770 kann schon ne Menge, aber bei aktuellen Spielen wirst Du zB 1920x1080 kaum in bester Qualität spielen können. Nun ist also die Aussage, es muss kein FullHD-Monitor sein. Andersrum können alle Monitore auch kleinere Auflösungen interpoliert darstellen, was nicht so schlimm ist und eine hohe Auflösung macht sich auch Abseits des Spielens positiv bemerkbar.

Also, meine Empfehlung für Dich:
Ein 16:10-Monitor mit 1920x1200px. Die Zeiten, dass TFT/LCDs hässliche Schlieren gezogen haben, sind lange vorbei, heisst also, Du musst nicht auf die Reaktionszeiten der Monitore achten. Im Gegenteil : TFTs mit Overdrive-Funktion haben oft einen Zeitversatz von 1-3 Frames und das macht sich negativ bemerkbar, wenn die Bewegung nicht direkt ist, sondern hässlich nachschwingt.

Ich habe Dir den Link zu Prad gegeben. Schau einfach mal, was in ihren Empfehlungen drin steht und entscheide selbst. Ich kaufe grundsätzlich preiswerte Monitore, mein Anspruch ist nicht sehr hoch und ich wurde bis Jetzt auch nicht enttäuscht, obwohl ich spiele und auch Grafikbearbeitung mache.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ozonschicht (8. März 2010)

Wo ist das Link?  Verstehe nicht was ein Prad ist sry !?


----------



## chmee (8. März 2010)

Im ersten Beitrag ganz unten, aber Hier nochmal :

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/start.html


Nur Kurz : Beide Monitore 22" mit 1680x1050px.

Günstig und OK - Hanns.G Hi221DP - Link
günstigster Monitor mit S-PVA - HP LP2275w - Link

mfg chmee


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du den Monitor hauptsächlich für Actionspiele verwenden willst, würde ich klar zu einem TN-Panel raten. Das ist die Technologie mit den niedrigsten Schaltzeiten, wodurch Schlierenbildung bei schnellen Szenen vermieden wird. IPS/PVA sind nur dann interessant, wenn du eine möglichst treue Farbwiedergabe und niedrige Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit benötigst. Zum Urlaubsbilder nachbearbeiten reicht aber auch ein guter TN aus. Kombiniert mit deinem (für IPS/PVA) knappen Budget sollte die Wahl der Panel-Technologie also schon mal leicht fallen.

Doch wenn man sich dann in den Dschungle von Herstellern und Produktbezeichnungen begibt, wird es schon schwieriger. Am einfachsten hast du es, wenn du schon einigermaßen weißt, was du willst. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, über die du dir Gedanken machen solltest:


Welche Größe? Der Trend geht momentan klar zu Breitbildmonitoren mit einer Diagonale von 22" und aufwärts. Auch 24"-Modelle sind inzwischen erschwinglich geworden.
Welches Seitenverhältnis und welche Auflösung? Neue Modelle erscheinen hauptsächlich im 16:9-Format. Damit kann man HDTV-Material ohne schwarze Balken genießen, allerdings ist das Verhältnis für meinen Geschmack etwas zu breit zum Arbeiten mit dem Rechner. Daher bevorzuge ich 16:10, womit man ein paar zusätzliche Pixel in der Vertikale bekommt. Hängt aber von der persönlichen Präferenz ab. Beim Spielen sollten sich die beiden Formate jedenfalls nicht viel nehmen. Bei der Auflösung gibt es die „magische Grenze“ von 1920×1080, ab der sich sogenanntes Full-HD-Material in voller Auflösung darstellen lässt. Auch Spielekonsolen wie Xbox360 und PS3 können diese Auflösung bedienen. Wie aber chmee schon schrub: deine Grafikkarte muss in Spielen damit klar kommen. Wichtig sind dabei ggf. auch die Interpolationsgüte und die Einstellmöglichkeiten diesbezüglich. Damit kannst du in Spielen auch eine niedrigere Auflösung fahren und bekommst im Idealfall trotzdem noch ein gutes Bild. Der Monitor sollte dazu auch die Möglichkeit bieten, seitengetreu zu skalieren, damit das Bild nicht verzerrt erscheint.
Welche Eingänge? Der meistgenutzte Standard ist hier DVI, einen solchen Eingang sollte der Monitor auf jeden Fall haben. Der Rest hängt von davon ab, was du sonst noch damit anstellen willst. HDMI ist praktisch, wenn man das Display mit einer Spielkonsole aktueller Generation oder einem Bluray-Player befeuern will. Ein analoger D-Sub-Anschluss kann nützlich sein, wenn man z.B. mal ein Notebook ohne DVI-Ausgang anstöpselt möchte.
Welche Bildeigenschaften? Dazu zählen Farbumfang, Farbtreue, Schärfe, Homogenität, Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, Kontrast, Helligkeit, Reaktionszeit… abseits von kalibrierten Monitoren spielt hier das subjektive Empfinden auch oft eine große Rolle. Von daher hier keine weiteren Ratschläge bis auf den einen: geh in einen Laden und schau es dir einfach mal live an.
Welche ergonomischen Einstellmöglichkeiten? Vor allem billigere Modelle lassen sich oft nicht an die eigenen ergonomischen Bedürfnisse anpassen. Dazu zählen Funktionen wie Höhenverstellbarkeit, Neigung nach vorne/hinten, Drehung, Pivot-Funktion (wenn man sie denn braucht). Vor allem wenn man auch mal länger am Bildschirm sitzt, sollte man diesen Punkt nicht außer Acht lassen.
Welches äußere Erscheinungsbild? Klavierlack-Optik (sieht edler aus, aber auch nur wenn man regelmäßig Fingerabdrücke und Staub wegwischt) oder matte Oberfläche? Wie dick ist der Rahmen um das eigentliche Bild (vor allem interessant bei Multi-Monitor-Setups, wo dicke Rahmen eher stören)? Sind die Tasten gut erreichbar platziert? Findet man sie notfalls auch im Dunklen (Problem bei Sensortasten, die man nicht erfühlen kann)?
Welcher Energieverbrauch? Kann einen Unterschied machen für Umwelt und Geldbeutel. 
Welche zusätzlichen Features? Hängt ganz von deinen Vorlieben ab. Ein USB-Hub im Monitor kann praktisch sein. Im Monitor verbaute Lautsprecher auch, wenn man keinerlei Ansprüche an die Soundqualität hat und sich den Platz für Boxen sparen will. Es gibt auch Monitore mit eingebauter Webcam, mit einem TV-Tuner, mit Fernbedienung etc. Sollte aber nicht entscheidener Grund für oder gegen ein bestimmtes Modell sein, man kann sich diese Geräte bei Bedarf ja auch separat kaufen.

Das sind jetzt nur mal die wichtigsten Punkte. Mit prad.de hat dir chmee ja schon eine empfehlenswerte Seite mit weiterführenden Informationen geliefert. Viel Spaß beim Auswählen und mit dem neuen Monitor dann!

Grüße,
Matthias

P.S.: Ich habe mir nach langem hin und her am Wochenende den Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW bestellt, der wäre vielleicht auch was für dich.


----------



## Ozonschicht (9. März 2010)

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=V5LU49&
Währe das mir geignet? Mit 3ms Reaktionzeit find ich es klasse?
Und was bedeutet jetzt nvidia geforce? Ich habe Ati, würde es dan probleme geben?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. März 2010)

Ozonschicht hat gesagt.:


> http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=V5LU49&
> Währe das mir geignet? Mit 3ms Reaktionzeit find ich es klasse?
> Und was bedeutet jetzt nvidia geforce? Ich habe Ati, würde es dan probleme geben?


Das bedeutet, dass dies ein 120Hz-Monitor ist, also 120 Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen kann. Einen solchen benötigt man, wenn man eine Nvidia Shutterbrille mit diesem Monitor verwenden will. Dazu braucht man aber (neben der Shutterbrille) eine unterstützte Grafikkarte von Nvidia. Wenn du dir in Zukunft keine solche zulegen willst bzw. Stereskopie für dich allgemein nicht interessant ist, wäre der Monitor nichts für dich. Für das Geld bekommst du auch einen 60Hz-Monitor, der aber sonst mehr bietet (z.B. höhere Auflösung, Bildschirmdiagonale…).

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Ozonschicht (9. März 2010)

Hmm...
Wenn ich so gucke ist eins besser als der andere....
Könnte mir jemand bitte einen guten Monitor (wie gesagt, soll jetzt nicht preisgünsig sein. Sondern ein zwischen 250-300 € währe in ordnung).
Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung, was ich jetzt besser kaufen soll Kontrast etc.
Sollte 22 Zoll sein und eine auflösung von 16:10.
Wenn ihr mir helfen könntet währe toll


----------



## Ozonschicht (10. März 2010)

Muss ich doch wohl alleine suchen?
Edit: Oh man .. .Keiner ne idde?


----------



## chmee (10. März 2010)

Wenn Du Meinungen zu Monitoren hören willst, geh bitte ins Forum von www.prad.de oder zu www.forumdeluxx.de. Wir haben Dir Tipps gegeben, worauf man achten sollte. Und damit ist unser Job getan. Aussuchen und Kaufen musst Du schon selbst.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ozonschicht (11. März 2010)

Hm hab nachgeguckt,
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/sam...fcampaign_id=0c59b7c191b6f18a10b2b1e157b4f1a8

Finde es richtig nice, aber format ist 16:9 würde das probleme bereiten?
Und kontrast liegt bei 1:5000000 ... Bei anderen Monitoren ist das schonr echt 2 nullen weniger.

Und ich habe grade im Zeitung gelesen von Saturn:
200 € LG Electronic Flatron M227 WDP TFT-Monitor.
Intergerietes Tv Gerät


----------



## chmee (15. März 2010)

16:9 ist kein Problem, man muß aber auswählen, was einem lieber ist.

*16:9* - TV-Seitenverhältnis, macht das Filmegucken vollflächig einfach, zB wenn Bluray/PS3 angeschlossen ist . Typisch : 1920x1080px
*16:10* - Filme bekommen einen kleinen Trauerrand oben und unten. Positiv, in der Vertikalen ein paar mehr Pixel. Zum Arbeiten besser. Typisch : 1680x1050 oder 1920x1200px. Nicht zu empfehlen 1440x900.
*4:3* - Stirbt langsam aus, schade, denn 1600x1200px ist eine schöne Arbeitsauflösung. Dafür gibt es ja jetzt 1920x1200px (16:10)
*5:4* - 1280x1024, so gut wie immer zu finden bei 19"-Nicht-Breitbild-TFTs. Optimale Mischung aus Platz und Auflösung.

Alle Auflösungen kann man zum Spielen und Arbeiten benutzen. Aktuelle Spiele sollten Breitbildformate unterstützen und beim Arbeiten muss man abwägen, ob man mit kleinen Schriften und Symbolen klarkommt, ich komme damit sehr gut klar 

mfg chmee


----------



## Ozonschicht (18. März 2010)

Hm danke 
Gibt es auch Gamer Monitore die einen interg. Fernseher haben? Ich finde nirgends sowas, gibt es eig.?


----------



## chmee (18. März 2010)

Ich würd' an Deiner Stelle mal in einen größeren PC/Elektronikladen gehen und schauen, was diese Gamermonitore ausmacht, eigentlich nur der Overdrive, der weiche Bilder vermeiden soll. Diesen Luxus bezahlt man fast immer mit Verzögerungen in der Ausgabe (~2-3 Frames). Damit wird der Gamermonitor ad Absurdum geführt. Kurz und Bündig: *Laß Dich von dem Werbespruch "Gamermonitor" nicht für Doof verkaufen!*

mfg chmee


----------

